# pineapple swordtail question



## Brady5 (Aug 22, 2014)

Is my pineapple swordtail male or female? If it is female, is it pregnant?


----------



## jerrytheplater (Apr 11, 2007)

It looks like it is becoming a male. See the Gonopodium forming, also it is developing a sword on the caudal fin.


----------



## salix (Mar 19, 2014)

FOR SURE a male


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

Sword tails are tricky rascals. They are all about being the alpha and have perfected competing so much that they will look like a female, mate like a female, etc until they have out grown the alpha then cross, grow a tail and boom! "come out of the closet" and is the new leader of the pact!

So yes your "girl" seems to be converting over to its true form a male with that stub.


----------

